# am i the only one ?



## chicago311 (Feb 21, 2020)

am i the only one that walks in the gym to WORK OUT and find everyone takeing up equiptment sitting or standing  on there stupid phones,  I DONT GET IT   help me im going freaken nut's...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 21, 2020)

I bitch about this all of the time. I actually left the gym yesterday because there were so many people in the gym in my way on the equipment that I walked out before I even started.

At this point, I have to look into changing my gym schedule.


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2020)

Even though it doesn't affect me, I get wicked annoyed when I see people on their phones WHILE doing an exercise.

I don't give a fukk what it is, but you are DEFINITELY not working hard enough if you can lift and be on your phone simultaneously.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 21, 2020)

It has gotten terrible as of late.  Then I saw 5 new 18-20ish girls signing up last night.  Stop the madness.  My biggest bitch is when the fekken dumbell rack is all jacked off because five different people are sitting with the dumbells at their feet. :32 (10):


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 21, 2020)

Y'all must be in some bigger cities, with busy ass gyms.  I never usually see a packed gym. Except when I was up North recently and that gym was basically the only gym available in that area. That place was packed


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 21, 2020)

I stick with smaller family owned gyms, usually it’s less of an issue there...corporate gyms are full of it.
Gym I go to now is small but never more than a dozen people there and they usually get in and get out. 
The bench is not a place to set your stuff down when you do curls or Lateral raise....errrrr
and when I’m able to finish 4 sets of squats before you’ve done 2 sets on the leg extension something is wrong lol


----------



## Ironjunkie777 (Feb 21, 2020)

That's why I workout early in the morning, by pass all the social media wanna be stars


----------



## Spongy (Feb 21, 2020)

Find a gym, not a club.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 21, 2020)

i just bitch to whomever it is.  

Ive been talked to by the gym staff.....If need be....Ill change gyms


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Find a gym, not a club.




I had to laugh at this because it reminded me of one of the new gym creatures.

Dude must be Persian or something. He's working out with a fresh daily faded hair and beard trim, gold trimmed jordans, air pods, gold chains, SUPREME shirt that's 2x to small to be stretched over that beach ball he's obviously smuggling underneath it and enough cologne to kill a rhino. He's respectful enough but very clearly got lost on his way to the club and decided he liked the gym vibe instead.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 21, 2020)

I watched an entire 15 min video of a guy burying a conex in his backyard for the end of civilization while sitting on the calf machine. Not one person objected. Not one.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 21, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> i just bitch to whomever it is.
> 
> Ive been talked to by the gym staff.....If need be....Ill change gyms



Speaking of changing gyms, I just did this an hour ago. My buddy owns a gym in town that is the most expensive gym in town but he has a membership cap which makes it almost never crowded.

I have been being a cheapskate for a while now and today said fuk it and joined. It is $25 more expensive than my other 2 gyms but I got my workout done in an hour that usually takes me 2 in the others. Ahhhhhhhhhh money can buy happiness.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 21, 2020)

The sweet spot at my gym is 12 noon - 3pm, it's practically empty. One time I was the only person there! Usually they have a few other people doing weight trining though. Peak times are about 60 people.

Also the gym staff should be able to tell you the slowest times.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2020)

If your jacked and looking good its fun when the gym is packed..


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 22, 2020)

I got blatantly shoulder checked by some queef at the gym today I had to resist the urge to resort back to my younger days. I think he was jelly because I was cranking out strict pull ups while he was on the assisted pull up machine lol


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Feb 22, 2020)

chicago311 said:


> am i the only one that walks in the gym to WORK OUT and find everyone takeing up equiptment sitting or standing  on there stupid phones,  I DONT GET IT   help me im going freaken nut's...



Just put on your head set and listen yo your favorite work-out song and sing as loud as you possibly can. They will be real pissed off but **** them, two can play this game. 2nd option, get a shirt like mine.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 22, 2020)

I dont see phones having a place in the gym, maybe listening to music? Off the gym subject, but still about phones, the wife and I were out to dinner the other night, and a whole family mom, dad, three kids from mid teens to younger than ten were all on thier phones, not a word being said. I guess that isnt a big deal anymore, just really struck me as "this is the new norm now". Crazy.


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2020)

big_wolf_Gang said:


> Just put on your head set and listen yo your favorite work-out song and sing as loud as you possibly can. They will be real pissed off but **** them, two can play this game. 2nd option, get a shirt like mine.



Are you saying that’s you in the avatar?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 22, 2020)

The gym I go to near home (I also go tone near work) is 90% Spanish folks. It seems like a culture thing, but they wear the ear buds, walking in circles while very loudly having an intense phone conversation on gym floor. Guy yesterday wouldnt let up, during his "so called reps" he was talking. So annoying other Spanish folks thought he was odd.

I finally yelled out loud to "SHUT TRE FUKK UP". IF you knew me, you'd be surprised, I'm one of those shy, don't-talk type of people mostly when in public.

I think Ill be back to using my home when this place runs out and just keeping the one near work for MON, TUE, THU when Im in the office.
WED, FRI, SAT at home...

Been doing legs at home on WED lately (got a new safety squat bar) and enjoying it.


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 22, 2020)

it sucks when you have to go up to someone thats on a piece of equiptment talking or texting to probley no one just to look important, so then i have to wave my hand in the way of GET UP lazy ass and share.  i truely do not understand WHY do people go to the gym and use there phone, hell when i go i don't even want to be talked to UNTIL im done working out, and i will not talk to a brother while he or she is working out, theres nothing like being talked to while trying to get your pump on.   :32 (10):


----------



## Seeker (Feb 22, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> The gym I go to near home (I also go tone near work) is 90% Spanish folks. It seems like a culture thing, but they wear the ear buds, walking in circles while very loudly having an intense phone conversation on gym floor. Guy yesterday wouldnt let up, during his "so called reps" he was talking. So annoying other Spanish folks thought he was odd.
> 
> I finally yelled out loud to "SHUT TRE FUKK UP". IF you knew me, you'd be surprised, I'm one of those shy, don't-talk type of people mostly when in public.
> 
> ...



Lol I guess you park your ride in the driveway. Nice set up man. Wish I could with my garage


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 22, 2020)

My gym has 24 hour access if you pay $10 and get a code. I go around 9pm and usually the same 3 of 4 people every time. Love not having to fight for what I want to use. Money is not everything!


----------



## German89 (Feb 22, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I bitch about this all of the time. I actually left the gym yesterday because there were so many people in the gym in my way on the equipment that I walked out before I even started.
> 
> At this point, I have to look into changing my gym schedule.


Are you a big guy?

Make them move. DUH!  i make dudes move for me all the time.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 23, 2020)

I am polite as I can be and understand gym etiquette but if you trying up a piece of equipment needlessly and using multiple stations and I need one, your shit is getting thrown to the curb and I am working in.  It is a great powerlifting gym with serious members who are putting in work. Although we have a few idiots who train at busier times and have poor etiquette. I deal with those type of members.


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 23, 2020)

i was at gym yesterday and some dude was tring to look cool at the squat machine and he had like 180 lbs on there and 2 tow chains one on each side that were new and shiny, WTF   there were like 10 other plates he could have put on there,  i wanted to go up to him and ask ( hey do you need me to take your picture ) but i didn't because my wife gets embaresed easy.i guess he just wanted to look cool.  some people just need that extra attention...   :32 (18):


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 23, 2020)

Best thing that happened to my training was a team and personal gym!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 23, 2020)

chicago311 said:


> am i the only one that walks in the gym to WORK OUT and find everyone takeing up equiptment sitting or standing  on there stupid phones,  I DONT GET IT   help me im going freaken nut's...



No
You're not alone,
I believe this is a worldwide problem.
Texting, sitting there resting,more worried about there matching outfit,,I've always learned to keep moving in between sets, not to sit there,& I leave the phone in the truck


----------



## Trengodd79 (Feb 26, 2020)

Happens to me all the time doing shoulders finished rear delts going to do shoulder presses in smith so I can go kinda heavy sooo anyways there’s 4 racks all four are just sitting there no reps being pushed I’m sweating ready to jump in minutes pass by I want to drop Kick someone so I can ****ing train and not text or search for a song yeah it irritates my soul


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 26, 2020)

Trengodd79 said:


> yeah it irritates my soul



Never heard it put like that.  Eloquent.  I will be stealing this.  Thank you


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

chicago311 said:


> i was at gym yesterday and some dude was tring to look cool at the squat machine and he had like 180 lbs on there and 2 tow chains one on each side that were new and shiny, WTF   there were like 10 other plates he could have put on there,  i wanted to go up to him and ask ( hey do you need me to take your picture ) but i didn't because my wife gets embaresed easy.i guess he just wanted to look cool.  some people just need that extra attention...   :32 (18):



You don't quite understand training if you don't know what contrast is, the use of bands, chains, boards and such.

He was using methods from powerlifting that has carried over to other athletes.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

Copy and paste because why not, not like I don't know this or haven't done it for years

What does squatting with chains do?

Squatting with chains allows you to overload the weight at the top of the lift, while lightening the weight at the bottom which allows you to drive out of the bottom of the squat much more explosively. ... The weight is lighter at the bottom of the squat, so you can train explosively, with heavier weights.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

I have used over 100lbs in chains


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

NFL Players


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

Just saying brother kinda good you didn't go up and say something, joke would have been on you.

But now you know a little more!


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 28, 2020)

ok now i understand... thanks





SFGiants said:


> Copy and paste because why not, not like I don't know this or haven't done it for years
> 
> What does squatting with chains do?
> 
> Squatting with chains allows you to overload the weight at the top of the lift, while lightening the weight at the bottom which allows you to drive out of the bottom of the squat much more explosively. ... The weight is lighter at the bottom of the squat, so you can train explosively, with heavier weights.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 28, 2020)

Awesome Leg Workout on WED at home:


*Day 3 (W) – Legs (Home)*

Shoulder Bands

Squat – 5 x 10
Leg Press – 5 Sets
Leg Curl– 5 Sets
Leg Ext – 5 Sets
Calf Raise – 5x10

Awesome Back workout today at home:



*Day 5 (FR) – Back (Home)*

Shoulder Bands

Deadlift – 5/3/1
Stiff Leg DL – 5 Sets
Dead-Stop Rows – 5 Sets
Lat Pulldown – 5 Sets
Hypers – 5 Sets

Heavenly... No  gym douche's... Ahhhhhhhh...

I do upright leg press lying in smith-machine (works well, 4-plates a side feels like 8 on a 45 degree unit).
Got a new bench that has a solid leg curl/extension unit (removable) this past week.

Unless a killer (strongman / powerlifting type) gym opens in the area in the future, my commercial gym days will be behind me after mine runs out.
Too many knobs that just get in the way.


----------

